

 Website Marketing Turnoffs  - rokhayakebe
http://entrepreneur.com/magazine/entrepreneur/2009/june/201614.html

======
SwellJoe
_Sites without Delicious, Digg and Fark bookmarks_

I find those to be just dumb and extraneous information on a usually already
too busy page. But, I'm not selling my site, I'm using my site to sell things.
So maybe the things I find important don't quite align with a guy with a blog.

~~~
mooism2
Ideally you want to make it easy for people to save/share your page on the
services they use, and to not show links to the services they don't use.

